# Happy Birthday F-104



## Tracker (Mar 4, 2019)

Image source tvtropes.org
65 years ago test pilot Tony LeVier flew the 1st official flight of the XF-104 at Edwards AFB (Mar 4, 1954

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 4, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 6, 2019)




----------

